# NHL GameCenter on ICS



## ftfylol (Dec 12, 2011)

I understand ICS roms are not 100% and there are video/hwa issues. I was wondering if anyone has gotten live streaming or video highlights from the NHL GameCenter app working on an ICS rom. I've currently tested on Dubbsy's AOKP and CM9 kangs and can't seem to get anything working. I'm not sure if it's the app, our phone's hardware capabilities, or ICS rom limitations

If you're willing to test the app you can find it here


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Would test it but I'm not subscribing to thier paid services to do so. The app works fine as far as opening and loading the games I would be interested in. But watching videos is a no go without upgrading my account.

I've been watching every game on tv. Luckily, I live semi locally to my favorite team. Let's go caps!


----------

